# Tertowie Residential School, Aberdeenshire, February 2009



## zimbob (Feb 21, 2009)

Another one visited today with the crew from the Scotland roadtrip...

I don't know much about this place, apart from the fact it was a residential school, then part of Aberdeen College's campus...

There was an added bonus to this explore, more of that in a bit 

Changing rooms :







Corridor action, with a ghostly *Melvinbmx* 






More corridor action :






Random rooms :











Almost a toilet shot 






Games hall :






We wandered back out, and found a proper bonus, the Grampian Council Emergency Bunker 

A little background, courtesy of SubBrit :



> Grampian Regional Council Emergency Centre was located beneath the gym of Tertowie House a residential school (now disused) at Blackburn north west of Aberdeen. The bunker was opened in 1962 as the NORTH EAST SECTOR CIVIL DEFENCE CORPS GROUP CONTROL and remained in use until the end of Civil Defence Corps in 1968. It was reactivated and modernised in 1987 finally closing in 1998.



Our way in, note concrete-filled blast door :






Decontamination shower ( I reckon) in the corridor :






Ops Room :











Plant room :






Sweet 

Same again, everyone get theirs up :thumb:




​


----------



## RichardB (Feb 22, 2009)

Here are mine.

SCHOOL
















BUNKER















Running dehumidifier


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 22, 2009)

Really like the look of this building. Any exterior shots, by any chance? 
And wow, the bunker...what a find, eh!  With map charts too! 
Excellent stuff.


----------



## zimbob (Feb 22, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Really like the look of this building. Any exterior shots, by any chance?



One only from me, we had to leave a little more suddenly than we planned 






Hopefully some of the others'll have some


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 22, 2009)

Ah, okay. Cheers, zimbob.


----------



## escortmad79 (Feb 22, 2009)

I got plenty of externals of here & Westhall which I'll upload when I get a chance (Got 13/14 reports to do from last weeks explores!! )


----------



## Urban Shadow (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice shots dudes, need to get mine up asap, got so many to go threw!


----------



## Bryag (Feb 24, 2009)

Here are some of my humble offerings. I neglectd to take a torch into the bunker, so my shots were blind with flash. They came out OK, but I will not bother posting here.
























































This remided me of the opening credits of the movie "Alien"!










Enjoy


----------



## Bryag (Feb 24, 2009)

Bryag said:


> This remided me of the opening credits of the movie "Alien"!




For those who are too young, or have no idea what I am on about, it is something like this






:icon_evil


----------



## Urban Shadow (Feb 24, 2009)

And here is my pics from the day......


The staircase.........











Window of doom....






Staircase again.....






The chaps....






Corridor.....






Looking along the corridor






Outside.....






Outside again....






Some external shots.....











Gym Hall






The crazy man of tertowie house, aka Bryag 







Thanks for looking dudes.....


----------



## Urban Shadow (Feb 24, 2009)

I feel your eyes looking upon my pics Bryag


----------



## Urban Shadow (Feb 24, 2009)

Here's my pictures from the Bunker......




































Thanks for looking dudes


----------



## zimbob (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice one, some good pics appearing here 

Good to see some externals Urban Shadow


----------



## Urban Shadow (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks Zimbob, Loving the Alien theme Bryag , The Nuclear Bunker was defo sigourney weavers hang out place.....


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 24, 2009)

Bryag said:


>



 That is totally brill, Bryag. It happens to be one of my all-time favourite films too, inconsequentially enough! 
Really fabulous photos guys. Thoroughly enjoyed the tour here.


----------



## Bryag (Feb 27, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> That is totally brill, Bryag. It happens to be one of my all-time favourite films too, inconsequentially enough!
> Really fabulous photos guys. Thoroughly enjoyed the tour here.



Thanks Foxy, I saw it before I took the photo, not after the fact. As soon as I saw it I thought of Alien (hence the teriffic framing). Although I was half expecting Urban Shadow to wak into shot in the middle of my exposure and shine his torch to see who was there Fortunately, he did not.

Urban Shadow, nice to see the externals, your roamings probably triggered the visit from the silver Corsa, but all ended well anyway!

Looking forward to the next meet. I may manage end of March after all. Confirm dates by PM


----------



## THE EGGMAN (Mar 4, 2009)

What a shame to see this building rot away - someone needs to step in and save it - especially with that bunker under it !!!

how long before it's torched !!!

pity


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 4, 2009)

A very good selection of pics Zimbob, Bryag, Richard B & Urban Shadow 

Love these Scottish buildings!


----------



## foz101 (Mar 4, 2009)

THE EGGMAN said:


> What a shame to see this building rot away - someone needs to step in and save it - especially with that bunker under it !!!
> 
> how long before it's torched !!!
> 
> pity



It's pretty remote, close to other property and looked after to some extent by the owner, hence the dehumidifier in the bunker.

In the words of Michael Winner, 'calm down dear'.


----------



## zimbob (Mar 4, 2009)

foz101 said:


> looked after to some extent by the owner, hence the dehumidifier in the bunker.



Yup, there's folk working in the bunker, and we got spotted by who we _think_ was one of the owners sons... it's being watched, and cared for


----------



## Urban Shadow (Mar 4, 2009)

It was when I stepped outside to get my externals I noticed the Corsa going past, I think someone must have spotted all the cars, if it was me, sorry guys, I was just gutted because I lacked externals from Westhall


----------



## zimbob (Mar 4, 2009)

Urban Shadow said:


> It was when I stepped outside to get my externals I noticed the Corsa going past, I think someone must have spotted all the cars, if it was me, sorry guys, I was just gutted because I lacked externals from Westhall



All part of the fun


----------



## Mr Sam (Mar 4, 2009)

awsome shots by all looks like a good explore


----------



## Urban Shadow (Mar 4, 2009)

LOL Bryag you must have many of a shots of me walking in and having a massive bright light over exposing all your shots, I am honestly sorry, what can I say, I like to wander lmao, I remember walking into a room and was sure no-one was there until I saw a little red light and then Bryag giggling lol, I did get a fright lol.


----------

